
[UPDATE] Group chat sucks for programmers, so I fixed** the issue - jacob_de_snacob
https://www.we-hate-distractions.com/
======
it33
Totally agree about the problem of interruption in basic messaging.

Mattermost added threaded messaging to avoid this, and at least for me it
works really well: [https://www.mattermost.org/what-slack-might-learn-from-
its-o...](https://www.mattermost.org/what-slack-might-learn-from-its-open-
source-alternative/)

Anyone can look at the Mattermost product or code base to see how we added it
--open to feedback on our implementation as well.

------
thedangler
Hipchat does this.... or am I mistaken. or mattermost?

Interesting to see what didn't work in the above ones? Also, what is with the
pricing?

~~~
jacob_de_snacob
ton of tools do similar things :-)

\------------

at the end of the day, this type of software always revolves around "I type
stuff into a textbox, it shows up on someone's screen"

nothing too crazy innovative

everything out there right now just felt bloated as hell, and not cleanly
designed around the concept of real-time, threaded conversations

you can create them in most tools, but you can also mow the lawn with a pair
of scissors :)

you usually wind up with 2-3 channels that turn into huge spamfests, with a
horrible signal-to-noise ratio, constantly begging for your attention (at the
cost of interrupting whatever you're working on)

so I just got rid of all the crap that doesn't matter, polished what was
leftover, and hopefully fixed a few nasty process issues along the way :)

\---------

an employee making $750/mo costs a little over four bucks an hour

I'd be willing to pay a high schooler half the minimum wage to make the
aforementioned problems go away

